# BIETE: Pro-Face Touch Panel



## Norton (27 November 2010)

Biete:
Proface touch Panel AGP-3301L
für S7 Kommunikation, incl USB Programmierkabel
unbenutzeter Zustand
Preisvorstellung VB 350,- incl Versand
bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## Norton (4 Dezember 2010)

*Proface*

bin ich zu teuer ? oder besteht kein Interesse an Proface ?
ectl auch im tausch gegen S7-300 Teile

PREIS VHB


----------



## Norton (17 Dezember 2010)

Preissenkung:
VB 250,-€


----------



## mariob (17 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Norton,
der Preis mit den 350 ist schon fair, auch Proface ist nicht schlecht, ich denke, wer sowas gewerblich einsetzt hat die Möglichkeit zu programmieren, also Software und Kabel, da ist das Display nicht so der Kostenfaktor.
Für privat fehlt die Software, und wer sowas zuhause einsetzt, das Ding ist monochrom und recht klein, da kriegt man besseres fürs gleiche Geld (PC oder so).
Habe entweder viel Geduld oder verklappe das Ding in der Bucht, ich denke da hast Du bessere Chancen, da das Publikum breiter gestreut ist.

Gruß
Mario


----------

